# Internet access



## Hilary

This is probably an unnecessary question that only an obsessive planner would ask , but what do you do to access the free internet in the DVC resorts? 

I'll be taking my netbook with me for the first time to a DVC resort, and have used it before only in resorts with WiFi.  Is it as simple as just connecting the cable, or will I be given complicated instructions / passwords, etc.?  Should my netbook automatically connect?

(If I've got nothing more important to worry about than this, things can't be too bad, can they?  )


----------



## LORNA ANN

Hope some-one comes along & answers this question as DS has asked to take his laptop with him.
Does the lap top automatically reconfigire its self to a internet provider (like the mobile phone does)or do you have to do something complicated, can you tell we have never taken or used laptop abroad before !!


----------



## epcot1stfave

You only need to plug in the cable provided, click on the Disney policy acceptance and you will be online. Used our Samsung NC10 last yesr with no problems. You will have to do the acceptance thing every day as the internet is charged for 24 hours use. Of course you wont pay staying on points but you still have to go through the acceptance screen....


----------



## Paddyshack

Just to add to epcot1stfave reply.  If you do have a problem connecting (which I did) just ring the helpline number and they will talk you in using a hidden link. Very fast and efficient service and best of all free for DVC.


----------



## Hilary

Thank you for the info, epcot1stfav and Paddyshack!  It sounds re-assurringly simple 



LORNA ANN said:


> Hope some-one comes along & answers this question as DS has asked to take his laptop with him.
> Does the lap top automatically reconfigire its self to a internet provider (like the mobile phone does)or do you have to do something complicated, can you tell we have never taken or used laptop abroad before !!



Glad I'm not the only one who wonders about these things


----------



## Ann B

This is an interesting thread as I will be taking my netbook to SSR for the first time in July.  Do I need to take any cables with me?  (Except for the power cable obviously!
Thanks


----------



## Disneymad

Ann B said:


> This is an interesting thread as I will be taking my netbook to SSR for the first time in July.  Do I need to take any cables with me?  (Except for the power cable obviously!
> Thanks



The ethernet cable that connects to the wall socket and your computer will be in a little bag hanging in your closet in the room (if it's missing you can just call and get one brought to your room). No need to take anything special along with you


----------



## Brandis

Does the Acceptance policy show up in the internet browser when you open it the first time within 24 hours?

The reason I ask is, since I only have an iPhone, I was planning on bringing my WiFi Router with me, so I can still use the free Internet with my iPhone. But of course I would only be able to accept the internet policy if it shows up in a browser.

Has anyone on here already used the DVC internet with an iPhone?


----------



## Tink6666

Brandis said:


> Does the Acceptance policy show up in the internet browser when you open it the first time within 24 hours?
> 
> The reason I ask is, since I only have an iPhone, I was planning on bringing my WiFi Router with me, so I can still use the free Internet with my iPhone. But of course I would only be able to accept the internet policy if it shows up in a browser.
> 
> Has anyone on here already used the DVC internet with an iPhone?



Would it work with an i touch?? I bought the disney app and could not figure out how to login to the internet when we were there in April


----------



## Disneymad

Everything is done through a browser.

When you try to connect to the internet the page automatically diverts to the Access page where you have to get the terms and an accept button for the $9.95 charge to your room. Note that you still get and have to click this button even if you're DVC and staying on points just the charge won't go to your room.

I've never connected via a router/wifi personally however I've seen a lot of people on the main DVC forum comment that they do it (they keep the router in their Owners Locker) so seems to be definitely possible 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ann B

Disneymad said:


> The ethernet cable that connects to the wall socket and your computer will be in a little bag hanging in your closet in the room (if it's missing you can just call and get one brought to your room). No need to take anything special along with you



Thanks Disneymad!


----------



## mikki.young

I have connected many times at different disney resorts.  I frequently have to ring their helpline as it just won't connect.  Sometimes they do sort it out quickly (as long as you can follow their instructions!) but sometimes they need to send an engineer (or even 2 on one occasion when it took them several days to work out they had done some faulty connections on their server!)  Don't mind the frustration quite so much now we don't have to pay at DVC resorts.


----------



## auralia

when i tried to use the wireless internet at CBR they charged me and the internet never quite worked it would work for 10 seconds at a time then time out and not work for  5 minutes and then kick back in... i was told there was no problem with the internet and it was my computer but how come my wifi at home works fine? i didn't bother with it after wasting the first 10 bucks.


----------



## Disneymad

Hrrm, interesting. I've used the Hi-Speed internet at OKW, BWV and Saratoga Springs, had no issues.

Could your problem at CBR have been down to some sort of Firewall on your router perhaps? Certain Ports not open at home that need to be open at the resort?

Differing configurations could deffo cause potential problems (either at WDW when you arrive or back home if you change something at resort) - as WDW don't offer WiFi their support presumably is a bit iffy too and they might not even know how to fix any issues.

Incidentally, when I turned my laptop on last year at OKW I was picking up someone else's wifi because they didn't password protect their connection.


----------



## Tsplaat

Just connect the cable and start up your web browser.  Accept the terms, and off you go.  I wish they had WiFi, but no dice.


----------



## Shmee4

What do you do if you've got an itouch not an iphone?


----------



## Brandis

As for using the free Internet in the rooms at DVC, there is nö difference between the iPhone and iPod Touch. For both you will need a wireless router, for example the Airport Express from Apple. You then have your own wireless network. This you access as you would at home.


----------



## Gav N Becx

We stayed at BCV last Sept. I took my wireless router with me and had absolutely no problems setting it up and using my Iphone!
My route did not lose any of it's settings in transit, so it was a simple case of plugging the ethernet cable into the router and powering up! My Iphone recognised my router, just as if I was at home, so all's I had to do was open the web browser to any site and it automatically redirected me to the Disney in-room Internet website. Follow the on screen instructions (once every 24 hours mind) and away you go!
I had no connection issues. Only downside was the fact that I was only getting a 0.5 meg connection on average. It peaked at 1 meg during the night (low use), so found it quite slow at times.

I plan on taking it for our upcoming trip in Dec - much easier to take the tiny router & iPhone, rather than a laptop!!!

However - one small tip. If you have fixed IP settings like me then I recommend changing the DNS
servers to the same that are being allocated to your router from Disney. If you are using dynamically assigned IP addresses (auto) then ignore this!


			
				Brandis said:
			
		

> Does the Acceptance policy show up in the internet browser when you open it the first time within 24 hours?
> 
> The reason I ask is, since I only have an iPhone, I was planning on bringing my WiFi Router with me, so I can still use the free Internet with my iPhone. But of course I would only be able to accept the internet policy if it shows up in a browser.
> 
> Has anyone on here already used the DVC internet with an iPhone?


----------



## danneva

epcot1stfave said:


> You only need to plug in the cable provided, click on the Disney policy acceptance and you will be online. Used our Samsung NC10 last yesr with no problems. You will have to do the acceptance thing every day as the internet is charged for 24 hours use. Of course you wont pay staying on points but you still have to go through the acceptance screen....



yeah..yeah..I want to try this..thanks dude!


----------



## Brandis

Does anyone know if to connect an Airport Express to the Internet outlet in the room, is a normal or a crossover cable needed?

Also, the cable provided in the room probably is a normal, non-crossover one, right?


----------



## Hilary

Brandis said:


> Does anyone know if to connect an Airport Express to the Internet outlet in the room, is a normal or a crossed cable needed?
> 
> Also, the cable provided in the room probably is a normal, non-crossed one, right?



Do ever get that feeling you're reading a foreign language?   That went completely over my head!


----------



## Brandis

Sorry, the correct term would be "Ethernet Crossover Cable".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable


----------



## RDP

Tink6666 said:


> Would it work with an i touch?? I bought the disney app and could not figure out how to login to the internet when we were there in April



Do you have a link for this app? Would like to use my iphone to upload photos to photo-bucket while out there


----------



## dazza5931

just been reading sounds easy we are dvc members and will be staying on our first dvc trip in september i will be taking my laptop thanks for the great info


----------



## mark&sue

We are planning on taking our Ipad to the treehouse and thought it would be good for my friend to be able to have internet access in her own room as well, so we bought an apple airport express off ebay last week.   Finding this thread has reassured me that our plan will work


susan


----------



## MickeyMcMouse

Really wish they would get wireless access sorted, although I suspect that the bill might be a little large to impliment.

Just an aside on the speed, first time we used it just after Saratoga Springs opened, the speeds where fantastic 20mb download and upto 10mb upload.

Was superfast for surfing or uploading photos. Unfortunately it seems to have been screwed down to around the 1/2 to 1mb download. Such a shame

David


----------



## JohnnySharp2

mark&sue said:


> We are planning on taking our Ipad to the treehouse and thought it would be good for my friend to be able to have internet access in her own room as well, so we bought an apple airport express off ebay last week. Finding this thread has reassured me that our plan will work
> 
> 
> susan


 
Have you used it yet Susan?

We take our iPad for the first time in April, whilst our off site villa has wi-fi it would be nice to use also for our Boardwalk stay.


----------



## mark&sue

no we have not used it yet as we don't go until the end of March, but we used the ipad in Spain over new years and it was definately so much better than using our little arcos or taking the laptop.    Fingers crossed this airport thingy works, it all sounds a little complicated to me!!!


Susan


----------



## paulh

believe they have been roiling out WI fi throughout DVC resorts so you could use poolside and in and around no problem
Paul


----------



## Chuck S

paulh said:


> believe they have been roiling out WI fi throughout DVC resorts so you could use poolside and in and around no problem
> Paul



There may be some limited WiFi available in the public areas of some DVC resorts, especially those resorts associated with a convention center.    But in general, there is no WiFi available in the rooms, you must have your own wireless router.

The non-WDW based resorts, as far as I know, are completely WiFi, but not the Disney World locations.


----------



## paulh

Chuck S said:


> There may be some limited WiFi available in the public areas of some DVC resorts, especially those resorts associated with a convention center.    But in general, there is no WiFi available in the rooms, you must have your own wireless router.
> 
> The non-WDW based resorts, as far as I know, are completely WiFi, but not the Disney World locations.



2 years ago we had wi fi at AKLv and no convention centre there?
poolside
Paul


----------



## Chuck S

paulh said:


> 2 years ago we had wi fi at AKLv and no convention centre there?
> poolside
> Paul



Yeah, AKV is really the exception.  They have some wifi areas.  There are also a few hotspots at BWV near the brewing company, but generally, don't count on having too much wifi service at Disney World.


----------



## paulh

Dear Paul,

Thank you for contacting DISNEY VACATION CLUB®.

We appreciate your interest in a DISNEY VACATION CLUB Resort. We 
currently do have High Speed Internet (hard-wired LAN) in all DISNEY 
VACATION CLUB Villas. Wireless Internet (Wi-Fi) in currently only 
available in most lobby areas and not in the Villas.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance. 

Sincerely,

Lee

Member Services | Online Communications
DISNEY VACATION CLUB


----------



## Esspwebbb

Yeah I have used internet at Hi-Speed internet at OKW, BWV .You can also try that.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Just an FYI the internet cable in the room is only about 4 feet long so if you need a longer cable you will need to bring one with you. And the speed is very very very slow.


----------



## MickeyMcMouse

Just arrived at Saratoga Springs. Bought an Airport Express at Gatwick airport £74.08

You need to connect it to your pc or laptop first which needs to have Airport Utility v5.5.1or later installed. 

If you have a netbook or a laptop without a CD drive this can be downloaded of the Internet.

Connect your Airport Express to your laptop via a cat5 cable (ethernet)  your laptop find the Airport Express which then takes 2 or 3 mins to setup up. 

Unplug the cable from the laptop, unplug the AE from the mains, plug your cat5 cable into the wall socket then your AE, then plug your AE into the mains 

Takes a minute to initialise, the light turns green and your off. 

I am posting this from my iPad on my balcony overlooking the pool at The Grandstand. Will try it from the pool in the morning. 

The AE is slightly smaller than a paperback book and you can connect to it with virtually anything - iPads iPhones laptops, blackberrys etc

What a difference it makes !

Davis


----------



## crabbie1

Would I be able to get free internet access as I am renting this time? Also I am not a techno wizard and will only be taking either my iphone or blackberry ipad. What would I use/need to access the internet.I am at OKW and AKLV(Kidani).
When you say wireless router,I only have my virgin router or am I totally wrong? I cant even access wifi here as it always asks me for a password  Do not have a clue .Can someone help me.


----------



## paulh

crabbie1 said:


> Would I be able to get free internet access as I am renting this time? Also I am not a techno wizard and will only be taking either my iphone or blackberry ipad. What would I use/need to access the internet.I am at OKW and AKLV(Kidani).
> When you say wireless router,I only have my virgin router or am I totally wrong? I cant even access wifi here as it always asks me for a password  Do not have a clue .Can someone help me.



no only members can get free internet via a lan cable provided in the room, not guest staying on points .so for your phones no or BlackBerry (they don't make or do the iphone apple do)no 
Paul


----------



## MickeyMcMouse

Hi Crabbie,

When you click on the page to accept the t's and c's for Internet access it tells you " there is no daily access fee for Disney Vacation Club Members staying at a Disney Vacation Club Resort using their Membership" so ......

Because you are staying on points, I would say it should be free, but .....

The other point about bringing your iPhone and blackberry iPad ( is that the blackberry playbook ) will cause you problems because you need wireless access to use these. Ther is only wired access at DVC resorts at the moment, so you will need to bring a wireless router which is already setup to plug in to the wired network which will let you access the Internet. 

I probably wouldn't bring the one from home, but would by another one such at the apple airport express. You would need to set this up at home as it needs to be accessed the first time by a wired source (pc or laptop) to sort out the software and with your iPhone/blackberry, you don't have wired access. 

Hope this helps, but if not, shout away 

David


----------



## Missy H

I did read, I think it was in the main DVC board, that they are adding routers to the villas at OKW.


----------



## paulh

MickeyMcMouse said:


> Hi Crabbie,
> 
> When you click on the page to accept the t's and c's for Internet access it tells you " there is no daily access fee for Disney Vacation Club Members staying at a Disney Vacation Club Resort using their Membership" so ......
> 
> Because you are staying on points, I would say it should be free, but .....
> 
> 
> David



when you check in they give you the access code if your a member or you can ring front desk again only if your a member, code changes as well
As your a guest they will know your not a member so will ask you to pay
There are a few hot spots around but these have seamed to have dropped this year we found one near the pizza window at the board-walk this year,last visit there was was at kadani pool at AKL(both free) think its to do with the carts and the bar for payments.Have heard there rolling out Wi-fi but disney will not confirm ,but again if not members you will have to pay  
Paul


----------



## wickesy

paulh said:


> when you check in they give you the access code if your a member or you can ring front desk again only if your a member, code changes as well



Is that a new system Paul?  When we stayed at Saratoga Springs in 2009 I just connected my netbook up and logged in as normal, no codes to enter or anything.


----------



## MickeyMcMouse

wickesy said:


> Is that a new system Paul?  When we stayed at Saratoga Springs in 2009 I just connected my netbook up and logged in as normal, no codes to enter or anything.



No access codes need at Saratoga Springs for the wired Internet access. Been here the past week and many many times before and all you do is accept terms and conditions and click on agree. 

The only time you "might" need a code is if it breaks nd gives you an error number. Then you just phone the number on the screen, quote the error code and they give you a number to stick in the box to fix the error. 

David


----------



## paulh

wickesy said:


> Is that a new system Paul?  When we stayed at Saratoga Springs in 2009 I just connected my netbook up and logged in as normal, no codes to enter or anything.



because we didn't have charging on our room we had to get a code from front desk at BCV and at vero beach.
If you have a CC on room and a member your unlocked to use it non members will be charged members not
We never apply CC to room as had problems in past that's why we get a code
Paul


----------



## wickesy

We always have charging on the room so that would be why, thanks Paul.


----------



## crabbie1

MickeyMcMouse said:


> Hi Crabbie,
> 
> When you click on the page to accept the t's and c's for Internet access it tells you " there is no daily access fee for Disney Vacation Club Members staying at a Disney Vacation Club Resort using their Membership" so ......
> 
> Because you are staying on points, I would say it should be free, but .....
> 
> The other point about bringing your iPhone and blackberry iPad ( is that the blackberry playbook ) will cause you problems because you need wireless access to use these. Ther is only wired access at DVC resorts at the moment, so you will need to bring a wireless router which is already setup to plug in to the wired network which will let you access the Internet.
> 
> I probably wouldn't bring the one from home, but would by another one such at the apple airport express. You would need to set this up at home as it needs to be accessed the first time by a wired source (pc or laptop) to sort out the software and with your iPhone/blackberry, you don't have wired access.
> 
> Hope this helps, but if not, shout away
> 
> David



Thanks Dave I will look into the router and yes it is a blackberry Playbook. So from what you said I wont be able to access the internet from the playbook but if I buy a router from apple I can use my iphone.

Paul thanks for the info.We arrive on the 8th Nov and are doing our DVC tour on the 10th so I presume we will be able to say we are members once handed over the dosh Yes we will be staying on points so maybe we may still have to pay.I know I managed to pick up a free connection in epcot last year and there was a computer in the RPR concierge lounge. Had to ask for advice off DIS as broke my tooth


----------



## MickeyMcMouse

Hi Crabbie, if the blackberry playbook has a network port ( a cat5 socket) you will plug the Ethernet cable in an access the Internet. 

If the playbook has only wireless access to the Internet, you will need to access it via the wireless router that you will need to bring

I don't know if the playbook has a network port or not. It is slightly bigger than the socket you would plug a telephone into at home if that's any help 

I would guess that it will be wireless only but don't know. 

Once you set up your router, you can use it for both your playbook and iPhone plus any other wireless laptop etc the same time

David


----------



## paulh

just wish they would invest in wi-fi through out that's way we pay dues
Paul


----------



## Claire L

paulh said:


> just wish they would invest in wi-fi through out that's way we pay dues
> Paul



There is word that an annoucement is due to be made soon about internet at the resorts


----------



## Brandis

No, if you can use the regular RJ45 cable, there is one in a bag in the closet. If not, let housekeeping know, otherwise you might get charged $10 if they notice it's missing after your stay.

Sometimes it's also already connected to the router / modem in your room.

If you bring your own Wireless-Router, take the cable that is included with that device, some need switched cabling. Try the cable from the room first, if you don't get any signal on the wireless router, try your own cable.


----------

